# جنتو، توزیعی متفاوت برای آدمهای متفاوت

## kuraush

http://irantux.org/html/index.php?name=Sections&req=viewarticle&artid=132&page=1

----------

## Moonday

فقط توی  زبان فارسی توی وب یه ماخذی رو بعد از دو سال که می ری سراغش با پیغام هائی مثل

Error accessing stats information

روبرو می شی

----------

## Moonday

دقیقا دو سال و ۱۸ روز

 :Smile: 

----------

## xsilentmurmurx

سال نو مبارک باشد انشاالله[/bug]

----------

## niyumard

 *xsilentmurmurx wrote:*   

> سال نو مبارک باشد انشاالله

 

سال ۱۴۰۱ مبارک.

----------

